# I tried naloxone



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

After years of hearing about all the success stories, I was finally able to obtain a few vials of Naloxone HCL. I'll update this with a more detailed report tomorrow as I'm fairly tired right now, but it works; for me that is. A single vial provided around 20-25% relief of my DP\DR symptoms. Today I took two vials via IM and felt my dp\dr reduced by around double that. I don't know if this is permanent but it certainly is positive. I still feel extremely anxious, but the world feels clearer. I can finally feels glimpses of my old self coming back. I don't think this would be a cure all for most people on here - it is worth a try though.

the study for those interested: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11448093

for those living in the US: It is available OTC in almost every state now due to the opiate epidemic. You have to make sure you get the actual vials though and not the nasal spray.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Keep us updated!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Keep us updated if you can


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yes keep up us posted please


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm still doing good guys! I'm almost certain that my DP\DR is anxiety based now. which is another beast to tackle, but so far the effects of the naloxone have held. I'm debating on doing another injection soon, but I don't want to ruin a good thing.

definitely try it out if you can!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

this is great, where about's are you? this is impossible to get prescribed here or at least very hard, i've had 2 doctors say no way. Then again doesn't sound like you got it prescribed either lol

Gad to hear things are picking up!


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

CK1 said:


> this is great, where about's are you? this is impossible to get prescribed here or at least very hard, i've had 2 doctors say no way. Then again doesn't sound like you got it prescribed either lol
> 
> Gad to hear things are picking up!


I had to go to a overdose training class, it was free. They sent me home with a few vials and a few syringes. In the US at the moment, we're having a huge heroin epidemic and this is one of the only things that can reverse an overdose. So they want to train as many people. Thankfully it can also help people like us lol


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I knew you were gonna say US. Over in the UK we don't have the same view on Naloxone, when I mentioned it to my GP who I get on great with and wasn't asking him for it just told him it was good for DP he nearly fell off his chair.

Always other sources, but to be honest i've a few meds to try before it gets to Naloxone, interested though in your recovery, hope it keeps going for you!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Update please?


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey guys, sorry for taking so long to update. I've been feeling a lot better, but I wouldn't say naloxone made that much of an impact in the grand scheme of things. Oddly enough what seemed to help me was starting lexapro (15mg) and the occasional benzo along with intensive talk therapy. I have no idea why this worked as I've tried many different SSRIs before, but I'm glad its helping. It may have to do with the fact that it almost completely got rid of my OCD thinking\and the majority of my depression allowing me to not obsess and tackle more of real life than I have in many years.

please keep trying guys! You may be one or two medications away from something that works.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

freezeup said:


> Hey guys, sorry for taking so long to update. I've been feeling a lot better, but I wouldn't say naloxone made that much of an impact in the grand scheme of things. Oddly enough what seemed to help me was starting lexapro (15mg) and the occasional benzo along with intensive talk therapy. I have no idea why this worked as I've tried many different SSRIs before, but I'm glad its helping. It may have to do with the fact that it almost completely got rid of my OCD thinking\and the majority of my depression allowing me to not obsess and tackle more of real life than I have in many years.
> 
> please keep trying guys! You may be one or two medications away from something that works.


How many times have you taken Naloxone? Was it everyday for a while or just one dose at a time? Why did you stop? Could have been a placebo and you thought your symptoms improved? If you took it again do you believe it would reduce symptoms again?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Update please?


----------

